# Anyone a bit upset with the new camping placement?



## DatDutchGuy7 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am loving this upgrade but I think the whole big ramp sort of looks ugly, If it were 2x2 you would easily be able to build a path to it but it is like 6 spaces long. Seeing some people play it now and it kinda ruined the vibe of their town haha.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree about the size, but I also think it's sort of cool, since it ended up appearing right next to my campsite.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine is next to my town plaza, which is fine.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 2, 2016)

I do not mind it as it sits on my right side in the middle on the edge of my town map.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 2, 2016)

I really want to see some pictures!


----------



## Pug (Nov 2, 2016)

i rlly like my placement tbh!


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 2, 2016)

omg now im super paranoid about the placement im gonna get since i have hybrids everywhere


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not too worried about it's placement in two of my towns as its right next to the town hall, I'll make it work.


----------



## DatDutchGuy7 (Nov 2, 2016)

It doesn't replace anything, it just opens up the cliff, but its a huge space lol.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 2, 2016)

I really hope it ends up being next to my campsite!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 2, 2016)

I want to go home and play already waaaaa.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 2, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> omg now im super paranoid about the placement im gonna get since i have hybrids everywhere



It's on the edge of the map and doesn't cover up anything, so you won't lose any items. Honestly, I'd only be worried if you have a bunch of bushes or trees in front of it that you'd have to get rid of.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 2, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> omg now im super paranoid about the placement im gonna get since i have hybrids everywhere



it wont get rid of any of your flowers as it's on a cliff. buttttt you gotta be careful when coming down that cliff cause even if you walk you can trample over them... so i'd probably move them out the way. the camp grounds are both in pretty nice positions in both my towns, so I can't complain!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 2, 2016)

I actually didn't know it pops up in random parts of town, so I wonder where it is in my main town 
In my second town though it's great, ended up on the top right corner of town where I have nothing but cherry trees planted c: so it fits great. 

now about my main town.. I'll find out soon lol


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 2, 2016)

mine ended up being beside my town hall but it's not symmetrical ugh


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2016)

*dies* i didn't know it automatically added a camping ground to your file! ahhh it's gonna be so cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES
mine is off to the left of my plaza and it's completely in line with the tree <3


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 2, 2016)

Not at all. Mine is right next to my town square, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have 184 perfect peaches trees and now I might lose some and that's a lot of income i hope it doesn't damage to many


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine is to the left of my Town Hall, but it goes further back than the Hall..


----------



## missy_g (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine is at the very top left beside my town hall. No worries though, it's out of the way.


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 2, 2016)

What does it look like


----------



## shunishu (Nov 2, 2016)

i dont mind the way the camping is set up (tho i haven't seen it in my town yet),  don't like the placement/ color of the cat ticket machine much..


----------



## Licorice (Nov 2, 2016)

Can we plot reset it?


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 2, 2016)

In Sapphire, it's next to a neighborhood, which looks weird.

In Ruby, it's in front of the path that leads to the in-town campsite, and that looks even weirder, since this path is lined with totem poles and a totem pole is right in front of the RV camp path. Rip.


----------



## charyse (Nov 2, 2016)

it actually fits my town all of my campsite stuff is in the right upper corner of my town so i got lucky


----------



## BlueeCookie (Nov 2, 2016)

mine is right next to my campsite!


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 2, 2016)

_I thought it would go on main street ;-;

Oh god my map is going to be ruined now!_


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 2, 2016)

I've already seen it on videos in YouTube, and don't think it's ugly 
The only thing that worries me is if any too-close-to-the-sidecliff PWP will be destroyed by the entrance of the campsite...


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 2, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Can we plot reset it?



^ this.. has anyone tried?


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> ^ this.. has anyone tried?



I don't think it works. They just kinda throw you into the game without any chance to create a new character. :/


----------



## Clover-Palette (Nov 2, 2016)

_The campsite (the new one) seems to be always in the same place, it is attached to one of the sides of your cliff and is an opening_


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 2, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I don't think it works. They just kinda throw you into the game without any chance to create a new character. :/



Oh, I see. Thanks! :>

Edit: btw, has it opened up by the cliff in front of a pwp? 

I have a pwp by my waterfall and wouldn't want it disrupting that. Also thinking of putting up a pwp down on another side of the cliff if this will help me have it open where I want it (near my campsite).


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 2, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks! :>
> 
> Edit: btw, has it opened up by the cliff in front of a pwp?
> 
> I have a pwp by my waterfall and wouldn't want it disrupting that. Also thinking of putting up a pwp down on another side of the cliff if this will help me have it open where I want it (near my campsite).



In my second town the camp grounds opened up on the cliff right next to my wisteria trellis, maybe two or 3 squares down.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 2, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I don't think it works. They just kinda throw you into the game without any chance to create a new character. :/



What about with powersaves? I was thinking I could backup my town then update. If I don't like the placement I can restore my save and try again??


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 2, 2016)

Pug said:


> i rlly like my placement tbh!
> View attachment 187338



Oh man, it's gonna be right next to my mayor's house...

Unless it's different for everyone? Like, random?


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 2, 2016)

i like my placement! It was next to a useless pond, and is right next to Re-tail, too... now I can landscape around the pond and make it look nice.


----------



## mayortash (Nov 2, 2016)

Moontoon said:


> Oh man, it's gonna be right next to my mayor's house...
> 
> Unless it's different for everyone? Like, random?



It's about there for me too. But I haven't seen any other maps yet.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine is next to my townhall.. Which would be okay, but I placed my police station there too. It looks kinda weird.. But I'll get used to it. Haha.


----------



## Tommi (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm super happy with mine, it's right at the top right next to my campsite so fits really well! 

Just finished extended my path through the woods and planting some bushes.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not to worried about the placement because it's next to my retail but I really wish they had put them on main street. I also  don't like the look of the CAT machine, I wish they put those inside the town hall instead of outside, the orange just doesn't go with my modern town hall and pink/white/purple flowers


----------



## Togekid (Nov 2, 2016)

nintendoanna said:


> mine ended up being beside my town hall but *it's not symmetrical ugh*



Your pain is my everyday struggle.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nope, not at all. The game put it where my mini camp is. So it makes sense.

I would have suggested next to the museum, but I never expected it to be in town.


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm seriously considering redoing my entire town. I am so upset with where the campground ended up. It's right by retail. There's almost no space between them. It's awful.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 2, 2016)

mine's in an empty spot but i dont like where it is.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm happy with my placement. It's right next to my campsite


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, the RVs need room to drive up thee, lol.


----------



## Bearica (Nov 2, 2016)

I wish the path wasn't so big, but I don't mind too much.


----------



## Paxx (Nov 2, 2016)

Kindaaa? The cliff opened up right next to my Coffee shop. Odd placement, but hey, can't really do much about it.


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 2, 2016)

I seriously love where my camp placement is. It's literally RIGHT next to my town plaza (My town plaza is way to the left of the map by the wall) so it looks great. Didn't need to place a path there or anything. It's literally perfect.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 2, 2016)

Roh said:


> mine's in an empty spot but i dont like where it is.



k well my town just got erased on accident SO the new one is in a good spot but now i dont want to play anymore lmao rip me


----------



## Rory&Easton (Nov 2, 2016)

Whats that


----------



## HHoney (Nov 2, 2016)

Should have been a PWP. We should have been able to decide where it goes on our cliff.

I can't imagine the RVs driving around my Re-Tail. Re-Tail is right there next to the cliff!!!

I counted squares and it seems it's 8 tiles long. It's really wide.


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm so happy mine's next to Dotty's house! Its perfect and pretty out of the way


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine's right next to Eugene's house and blocks it on the map. I don't really like it but there's nothing really I can do.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Nov 2, 2016)

I really hate where mine is. It's right next to my retail, thus making a path for it will be very awkward. I already had my bushes lined up and everything. Ugh. :\


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 2, 2016)

Mines right next to my town hall, I'm happy about the placement!


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Nov 2, 2016)

Not at all. Mine is aligned with my plaza which is over to the right of map in the middle of scenic nowhere. (Me and my alt are the only ones who live on the south side)


----------



## Nunbal (Nov 2, 2016)

My town is ruined now


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 2, 2016)

I would've preferred it to be accessible from main street, but luckily I don't mind the placement in my town.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Nov 2, 2016)

It's right next to my house but I guess it's ok


----------



## randoM024 (Nov 2, 2016)

Once again I have been screwed over by Isabelle not letting me do my job and run the town. Mine is perfectly aligned with a pond that was right next to cliff making it really awkward to actually get to.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine ended up in the far corner besides my police station and I really don't mind the look of it ^^


----------



## loaf (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine appeared right next to my house :/


----------



## N a t (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine is....interesting spot. It's parallel to one of my small ponds, and actually looks kinda nice there? Also, in the middle of the right half of my map.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's like no room for a path though :l


----------



## Dorian (Nov 3, 2016)

It only negatively impacted two of my eight towns, so I think those are pretty good odds, lol.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 3, 2016)

Mine's located to the right of my Town Plaza, I don't mind it one bit but the sheer size of the pathway caught me off guard lol

I too was worried where the campground was going to be, I thought it would just randomly plot somewhere in your town, potentially being a complete eyesore and ruining gardens/paths and symmetry, but that's not the case at all 

I guess it's too bad the game immediately loads up after the update, giving you no chance of plot resetting the campground


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 3, 2016)

Mine ended up right next to my plaza. I think it looks really nice actually


----------



## Megz (Nov 3, 2016)

Pug said:


> i rlly like my placement tbh!
> View attachment 187338



Mine is right beside my Town Hall too on the left, and I think it's great!


----------



## Sheando (Nov 3, 2016)

Updating my main town now. I'm super nervous- it would look awesome on the top half of the town, but awkward on the bottom half. Here's hoping I get lucky!

Edit: I did! I'm so relieved; it actually looks pretty cool in Feldspar.


----------



## Bea (Nov 3, 2016)

My heart dropped to the floor when I saw it placed RIGHT NEXT TO MY HOUSE. But honestly.... it's grown on me, I think it makes my house area look cuter than the random mountain wall.


----------



## Blixin (Nov 3, 2016)

...Ouch. I guess resetting my entire town helped me to decide where I wanted it to go, to a degree.


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't mind it, it's not in the way of anything or anything like that, I just think it makes that area (which was pretty empty and quiet before) rather crowded, if I could have chosen I would have placed it just above the river there, I'm pretty happy though!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree. Mine is paralell to my town hall so I can't really have a path there


----------



## Wiim (Nov 3, 2016)

It's a bit.. cramped.
But it could have been worse.. so i'm fine with it :>



Spoiler: Pictures ~


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried to reset it? I noticed that the game saved right after Isabelle created the new map. I haven't booted up my 2nd town but I may try to quit before that save to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Capeet (Nov 3, 2016)

It would have been better if they just let the player choose where the campground appears in the cliff. I wonder why the didn't do that. I got lucky with its placement though so it's all good for me. It appeared in the best possible place, right left to the plaza. The opening sure is big but I think it looks good all the same!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 3, 2016)

mine is next to my cherry orchard near the top of my town
very happy with the placement


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay mine isn't in that bad of a place but Winnie's house is RIGHT in front of it. So now I have to move her out cause her house literally is one space away from the start of the ramp. :/ which sucks, cause she's my favorite peppy.


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 3, 2016)

Snow said:


> Has anyone tried to reset it? I noticed that the game saved right after Isabelle created the new map. I haven't booted up my 2nd town but I may try to quit before that save to see if it makes a difference.



I restored a pre-update save a few times but the entrance appeared on the same spot each time.


----------



## Foxxie (Nov 3, 2016)

Thankfully the ramp in Bevelle is right where my woodland campsite is, so I'm pretty happy with that.

I don't know why, but I assumed that they would make a path off Main Street, rather than in the town map itself... I haven't really played in a while and haven't really researched it or anything, but it was a bit of a shock when I loaded my game, hehehe!


----------



## tiz (Nov 3, 2016)

mine is lined up right next to my town hall but not perfectly haha. its ok


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 3, 2016)

So happy with mine. I pretty much had an idea it would be either of 2 places so I quickly built a pwp where I didn't want it to go, hoping that would help. Not sure if it did, but ended up getting it where I wanted it -In between my campsite and orchard.  ^__^


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Nov 3, 2016)

love where mine is, i think the sign location on the map is so cute next to town hall


and we can sit on rocks now too


----------



## wolfie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mine is between Rolf and Cube's houses, though Cube's house is kind of in the way. I also have some bushes there so I might have to do something about it. :/


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2016)

Amphibian said:


> I restored a pre-update save a few times but the entrance appeared on the same spot each time.



Thanks! I wonder if it's based on your map; like each town map had a predetermined ramp assigned to it or something.


----------



## ChillyKio (Nov 3, 2016)

I think it looks fine! Mine is right next to town hall, which is a plus. It may be a bit big, but it doesn't look too bad for what it is.


----------

